# INCI naming melt and pour pour



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Dec 29, 2011)

I am wondering how to name (inci) melt and pour for health canada. 


for example:

goat's milk base
 Do i just write goats milk base, or do list all the ingredients listed.
Ingredients: • Water • Glycerin • Sodium Stearate • Sorbitol • Sodium Laurate • Propylene Glycol • Sodium Laureth Sulfate • Goats Milk • Sodium Lauryl Sulfate • Sodium Chloride • Stearic Acid • Lauric Acid • Titanium Dioxide • Pentasodium Pentetate • Tetrasodium Etidronate 

What happens if I want to add more butter and oils to my base? 

I know here in Canada that health canada mentioned that if you have the same ingredients in a product you can  just send one form out for that product and it will cover all products made with those ingredients. if color and fragrance change it is fine.

So, my second question is:

What is I have the same base but in one I add honey, in another I add almond oil, etc..Do I need to send health canada a list of Each melt and pour soap that I make, or can it still be covered under the same one? 

I hope I am making scents to people. hheheh


----------

